# What color on butterflly/flat fall jiog



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I bought some bare lead jigs I'm going to foil/paint, I've never fished this style before, only vertical/speed jigs, what have you had your best luck with?


What color for snapper?
What color for tuna?

Thanks


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Ive caught bottom fish on all colors... These jigs flat out Work! havent gone to the tuna area and tried'm tho...

If I had to pick one color I like the best, it would be this one... I think its called Scared Pink by several suppliers


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Hog, I have that foil pattern too. Is it the same on both sides?

Here is one of mine.

The flat fall is purple on one side and silver on the other with some strips of glow. I'm not happy with how the glow stripe turned out.

The knife jig is pink on both sides and I added some horizontal glow stripes.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Got these rigged up last night for vertical jigs.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

gold pink silver use some wire if you start losing em to the kings.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Moose2 said:


> gold pink silver use some wire if you start losing em to the kings.


Thanks. I bought some from knot to kinky wire to try on them.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

imho, flat fall or slow jigging doesn't too well out deep (tuna) with strong currents. 99% of the time we are drifting and keeping the jig at a position/depth is nearly impossible. at night & in 200' of water, glow is sorta important, color... not so much. shape, weight and size is very important


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

tngbmt said:


> imho, flat fall or slow jigging doesn't too well out deep (tuna) with strong currents. 99% of the time we are drifting and keeping the jig at a position/depth is nearly impossible. at night & in 200' of water, glow is sorta important, color... not so much. shape, weight and size is very important


In that pink one in the top of the picture more what you'd use then? Those fall straight down.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

Drundel said:


> In that pink one in the top of the picture more what you'd use then? Those fall straight down.


yes.


----------



## LL42L (Nov 24, 2017)

Drundel said:


> Got these rigged up last night for vertical jigs.


Drundel- source for your cord? Not trusting most of what I see on Amazon.
That 400lb Kevlar?
TIA


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

LL42L said:


> Drundel- source for your cord? Not trusting most of what I see on Amazon.
> That 400lb Kevlar?
> TIA


I got this in 500# black.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AZBOK7W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I don't think its as strong as advertised.

This is the good stuff that most people use.

https://www.tackledirect.com/tuf-line-western-filament-kevlar-cord.html

That was a great thread on tun360 about jigging cord a few months back, see if you can find that. They list more options.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LL42L (Nov 24, 2017)

Drundel said:


> This is the good stuff that most people use.
> 
> https://www.tackledirect.com/tuf-line-western-filament-kevlar-cord.html
> 
> ...


Perfect. Thx


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

LL42L said:


> Perfect. Thx


Found it by chance.

https://www.360tuna.com/threads/toughest-assist-cord-available.61970/


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

The best all around color I have used for both snapper and Tuna is the all silver with glow in the dark back. 4th jig in the picture https://strikertackle.com/slow-drop-jigs-170-grams-jigs-with-mustad-4x-hooks/


----------

